# Standbye verbrach beim be quiet! Straight Power E9



## edge1984 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich seit einigen Tagen ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 (450 Watt) in meinen PC.  Doch leider hab im ausgeschaltet zustand einen verbrach von 8 Watt. Mein Mainbord (ASRock 970 Pro 3) ist ErP/EuP Ready.  Im Biso hab aber keine Eintrag gefunden es einzuschalten.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Edge1984,

mit welchen Gerät hast du den Wert gemessen?

Ich befürchte, dass dein Messgerät die Blind- und Scheinleistung nicht berücksichtigt. 

Bei Wechselströmen sind Strom und Spannung nicht zwingend in Phase miteinander. Das passiert, wenn die Last nicht rein Ohm'sch ist (z.B. bei ATX-Netzteilen). D.h. bei kapazitiven und induktiven Lasten kann der Strom der Spannung "vorauslaufen" oder auch "hinterherlaufen". Dies nennt man dann Blindstrom. Die Geräte nehmen dann Blindleistung auf. Überlagert man diese (z.B. durch Zeigeraddition) mit der der Wirkleistung, so ergibt sich die Scheinleistung.

Dieses kann dann um bis zu 20 Watt über dem tatsächlichen Wert sein.

Du benötigt zur Messung ein spezielles Gerät, welche die Blind- und Scheinleistung im Ergebnis berücksichtigt.

Dein Netzteil wird sicherlich nicht 8 Watt im Standby verbrauchen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## edge1984 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Marco

mein Energiemessgerät ist das Brennenstuhl EM240 DE3698.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Januar 2014)

> Dein Netzteil wird sicherlich nicht 13 Watt im Standby verbrauchen.


aber alles zusammen (mainboard) könte hinlommen.


----------



## edge1984 (15. Januar 2014)

8 Watt! 13 Watt hab ich nie geschrieben. Ich erben mein altes Netzteil (Xilence XP550) dran gehabt. Das nimmt auch 8,6 Watt.  Beim be quiet! sind mit denn Tipps von Asrock 6,2 Watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2014)

Messgerät haut Blödsinn raus. Mess mal mit 'ner Ohmeschen Last (Glühfadenlampe, ohne Trafo) Parallel, da sollte sich der Wert deutlich reduzieren.


----------

